# mise en bouche



## Zemljanika

Salut à tout le monde,

je voudrais un aide à propos de cette expression: "une mise en bouche adressée au lecteur", au début d'un livre de cuisine, comme titre de la préface. Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un jeu de mots entre le "petit hors d'oeuvre qu'on sert comme première entrée" et le même mot pris au figuré?

Merci


----------



## gillou

C'est exactement comme ça que je le comprend


----------



## bloomiegirl

_Bienvenue au forum, Zemljanika ! _ 

Oui, c'est un jeu de mots.


----------



## Zemljanika

Merci à toi! 
(Maintenant, il me faut trouver une traduction indiquée en italien)


----------



## sarah82

antipasti devrait marcher non ?


----------



## Zemljanika

Peut-être... je pensais à quelque chose comme " assaggino" ou "stuzzichino", mais je ne suis pas sure...


----------



## Xence

Disons que c'est une délicieuse entrée en matière.


----------

